# Babs Kijewski live bei Anglerboard TV!



## Anglerboard Redaktion (27. Mai 2020)

*Anglerboard TV live mit Babs Kijewski! *

Am *Mittwoch, 3. Juni, ab 18 Uhr* übernimmt *Babs Kijewski* (Babs Kijewski "World of Fishing") unseren YouTube Kanal! Im Livestream verrät sie Euch Tipps zum Hechtangeln im Frühjahr. Besonders im Fokus dabei: das Belly Boat.

Seit Jahren ist Babs Kijewski (Abu Garcia / Berkley Fishing) eine Bekanntheit in der Szene. Sie ist Profi-Anglerin, Moderatorin und Reisebloggerin. Eine absolute Allroundanglerin, sowohl die Fische im Süß- als auch die Fische im Salzwasser werden von der Frohnatur mit großer Leidenschaft befischt. Als Fishing Influencer erreicht sie in den sozialen Netzen ein großes Publikum.

Den Livestream könnt Ihr Euch am Mittwoch hier im Anglerboard ansehen!
Oder natürlich direkt auf YouTube: www.youtube.com/c/anglerboardtv

*Abonniert am besten unseren Kanal, dann verpasst Ihr kein Video! 




*


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. Mai 2020)

Ganz ehrlich, da bin ich echt gespannt drauf. Tolle Konstellation, Frühling, Hechte, Babs.


----------



## rippi (27. Mai 2020)

Werden Fragen von euch kommen? Mich würden die gleichen Sachen interessieren, wie bei Dirk Nestler, der, und das ist ein Skandal, mir immer noch die Kontaktdaten vom Abu-Oberboss schuldig ist.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (27. Mai 2020)

@rippi, wir sammeln dieses mal vorab keine Fragen. 
Du kannst dich aber jederzeit im Livechat selbst nach Oberbossen erkundigen.


----------



## magi (27. Mai 2020)

Oh je, den Mittwoch darf ich nicht verpassen...   Da wird es bestimmt bahnbrechende News geben. Endlich wird uns mal die Weltneuheit Belly Boot vorgestellt!! Wie war das noch: Wenn was nicht gut läuft und ist der größte Sch..., dann ist mit großer Sicherheit der Werbeträger ...


----------



## Deep Down (28. Mai 2020)

Eine "absolute Allroundanglerin" im Süß- und Salzwasser gibt Tipps zum Angeln auf Hecht im Frühjahr vom Bellyboat. 

Jawoll!


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

An der Stelle zitiere ich gerne den Marcel Raich-Ranicki... "Muus man das aalles wiissen!?"


----------



## degl (28. Mai 2020)

Ach ja........Frohnatur.....zusammen mit Heinz Gallig aber eher ein "Geräuschorkan".......und doch, immer noch besser als die "Klumpgirls"....

gruß degl


----------



## fishhawk (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



degl schrieb:


> .Frohnatur.....zusammen mit Heinz Gallig aber eher ein "Geräuschorkan"



Kann ich nur beipflichten.

Ich hab mal Clips mit Matt Hayes gesehen, wo ich persönlich den Eindruck hatte, dass Babs da eher gestört hat. Wirkt auf mich völlig überdreht und gekünstelt.

Werde also am 3. Juni bestimmt was anderes machen.

Aber es ist schon legitim, wenn das AB auch die Schar ihrer Follower bedienen möchten.

Die Geschmäcker sind ja zum Glück verschieden.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe ja nichts gegen das Mädel, die macht halt ihren Job. Aber beim Angeln würde die mich nerven .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (28. Mai 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ja nichts gegen das Mädel, die macht halt ihren Job. Aber beim Angeln würde die mich nerven .
> 
> ...


Nicht nur beim Angeln. Die hat ja pausenlos den Schnabel offen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (28. Mai 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> [...wir sammeln dieses mal vorab keine Fragen.



Sprich ohne YT-Konto keine Fragen, richtig?

Einen Dank schon mal an die Redaktion für den nächsten "Angler" bzw "Anglerin" die ihr für diese Aktion bekommen habt.    
Wenns zeitlich passt bin ich wider mit dabei.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (28. Mai 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Sprich ohne YT-Konto keine Fragen, richtig?



Richtig. Du müsstest angemeldet sein, damit du eine Frage stellen kannst. Den Chat sehen kannst du schon ohne Konto. 
Wenn du Fragen hast, dann kannst du sie mir zukommen lassen. Ich kann sie Babs auch stellen bzw. vorher zusenden, damit sie beantwortet werden.


----------



## rippi (28. Mai 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Richtig. Du müsstest angemeldet sein, damit du eine Frage stellen kannst. Den Chat sehen kannst du schon ohne Konto.
> Wenn du Fragen hast, dann kannst du sie mir zukommen lassen. Ich kann sie Babs auch stellen bzw. vorher zusenden, damit sie beantwortet werden.


Bitte stelle ihr die Fragen, die ich schon Dirk Nestler gestellt habe. Danke.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Mai 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Bitte stelle ihr die Fragen, die ich schon Dirk Nestler gestellt habe. Danke.


Hast Du Dich immer noch nicht getraut, ihn direkt anzuschreiben?


----------



## rippi (28. Mai 2020)

Nein, aber dein Beitrag gibt mir Mut. Jetzt mache ich es! Danke


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (28. Mai 2020)

Ich werd's mir ansehen. Ich finde einfach, dass sie die Begeisterung fürs Angeln richtig gut rüber bringt. Das macht sie für mich so sympathisch.
Ob es da jetzt bahnbrechende, neue Infos gibt, wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. Es wird halt einfach Unterhaltung sein.


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2020)

Wenn dem Mädel mal eine Redaktion wirklich etwas schlimmes antun will, dann drehe man mit ihr einen Stummfilm!


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. Mai 2020)

IIIHHH , wie gemein !!!

Dabei seid Ihr doch die ersten mit *SystemTotalausfall* , wenn die liebe Babs auch nur in Eure Richtung wimpert !

Lebbe und lebbe lasse - Keep on Fishing, Princess ! 

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (30. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Nicht nur beim Angeln. Die hat ja pausenlos den Schnabel offen.





Andal schrieb:


> Wenn dem Mädel mal eine Redaktion wirklich etwas schlimmes antun will, dann drehe man mit ihr einen Stummfilm!



Ich muss jetzt aber fairerweise und mit ükelbrüderlicher Liebe sagen, das ich mich an ein Nachtangeln im schönen Gieselwerder erinnern kann, bei dem ein gewisser, gestandener Anglersmann, der landauf landab bekannt und beliebt ist, so pausenlos Anekdoten, Bonmots und Ratschläge über Stunden auf mich einprasseln liess, das ich vor lauter Faszination und andächtigen Zuhören nicht einen einzigen der zahlreichen Bimmelbisse verwerten konnte...


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2020)

Das lag an der blassblauen Dose, deren Inhalt mich so verwirrt gemacht hat.


----------



## Fetter Angler (1. Juni 2020)

Sieht aus wie Rolex-Kalle seine Vorletzte, mit der er immer seinen Angel-Wohnwagen zum Wackeln brachte... Der hat beim Angeln auch immer den Schnabel offen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2020)

So früh am Morgen schon das Niveau schlafen geschickt?


----------



## Casso (1. Juni 2020)

Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend die Crème de la Crème des Anglerboards in Aktion zu sehen. Da bekommt man direkt Lust sich an den unzähligen Diskussionen zu beteiligen ... 

Wie es einer meiner Vorredner schon treffend gesagt hat: "Leben und leben lassen".


----------



## knutwuchtig (2. Juni 2020)

für die creme de la creme muß man kein bohai machen. die setzen sich ja auch so durch. hmm einen artikel werbemäßig mit anglerischen schwimmringen  installieren , und im nächsten eine blondine reinsetzen. werbetechnisch geht da sicher noch was - wo ist die langhaarige brünette,? kann die nicht auch ? oder geht bei der nur boilies verklappen ? didi nicht in der nähe mit ratschlägen vor der großen zebco display wand ?


----------



## Oyabun (2. Juni 2020)

Ich mag das Mädel. 
Ist unterhaltsam, hübsch anzuschauen und fängt mehr als ich....


----------



## kridkram (2. Juni 2020)

Hab hier gerade alles durchgelesen,  sehr amüsant. 
Ich verstehe nur nicht (hab nicht studiert!), was eigentlich manche Angler hier neues erwarten? 
Das ist doch das selbe Problem wie bei Angelzeitungen, aller soundsoviel Ausgaben wird wieder das selbe aufgewärmt oder sogar als Neuheit verkauft! Was soll es denn auch immer wieder Neues geben?
Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, als zb Boillie oder die Haarmontage als Neuheit aus England verkauft wurden. Da hab ich auch gedacht, mensch da hab ich ja schon in den 70igern mit Boillie geangelt!
Wenn meine Mutter Mehlklösse gemacht hat, hab ich mir immer Teig abgezweigt und verfeinert mit zb Muskat, Anis, Vanille, Knoblauch und hab dann kleine Klöße gekocht, mit denen ich Karpfen gefangen habe. Und die Haarmontage hab ich da auch schon benutzt, nämlich mit Zwirn und Nadel den Boillie befestigt. Dabei aber Abstand zum Haken gelassen, damit er fassen kann und nicht vom Boillie blockiert wird.
Genauso haben wir Mais, Erbsen und Weizenketten befestigt. 
Na und die Moderatorin, ist halt Geschmackssache wie vieles im Leben und kann man wohl nicht den Machern hier vorwerfen. 
Aber wen es stört, muss ja nicht gucken oder hier surfen! Ich lese seit Jahren keine Angelzeitung mehr, weil es eh alles Wiederholung ist und nur für Beginner eine Neuheit ist.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



kridkram schrieb:


> oder die Haarmontage als Neuheit aus England verkauft wurden.



Soll ja in Frankreich, Belgien und Sachsen schon in der 1930/40er Jahren verwendet worden sein.



kridkram schrieb:


> Na und die Moderatorin, ist halt Geschmackssache wie vieles im Leben und kann man wohl nicht den Machern hier vorwerfen.



Gab es hier Vorwürfe an die Macher?

Ich für meinen Teil hab nur geäußert, dass Schnatterinchen eben nicht mein Geschmack ist und ich Matt Hayes unterhaltsamer finde.

Wenn die Klickzahlen heute Abend stimmen, ist aber egal wer alles nicht zugeschaut hat und warum.


----------



## rippi (3. Juni 2020)

@fishhawk Kennst du Matt Hayes persönlich? Könntest du ihn mal fragen, ob er sich mal eine Gesangskarriere vorgestellt hat?


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil hab nur geäußert, dass Schnatterinchen eben nicht mein Geschmack ist


Hallo,

die Wortschöpfung "Schnatterinchen" ist die von Dir?
Wenn ja, das ist SPITZE   .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Wortschöpfung "Schnatterinchen" ist die von Dir?
> Wenn ja, das ist SPITZE   .
> ...


Wie wäre es dann mit "Al Bundy's Tochter"?


----------



## fishhawk (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> die Wortschöpfung "Schnatterinchen" ist die von Dir?



Nein.  Das waren m.W. Heinz Schröder und Friedgard Kurze für das Frensehen der DDR.

So wie ich Matt Hayes unterhaltsamer finde als Babs, so fand ich auch den Ost-Sandmann besser als den West-Kollegen.



Andal schrieb:


> Wie wäre es dann mit "Al Bundy's Tochter"?



Dumpfbacke Kelly fand ich aber gut.


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dumpfbacke Kelly fand ich aber gut.


Der hatte man aber auch einen gewissen Witz in die Rolle geschrieben!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juni 2020)

Coole Socke, die Babs. Wenn es zeitlich passt, ziehe ich mir den Stream live rein.

Das sich Männer in den Wechseljahren für eine Frau nicht interessieren, zeigt auch wieder, wie Präzise die Natur arbeitet! Alles wird gut, das Seil ist bestimmt bald wieder Länger wie die Glocken.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das sich Männer in den Wechseljahren für eine Frau nicht interessieren, zeigt auch wieder, wie Präzise die Natur arbeitet!



Und ich Depp dachte heute abend ginge es ums Angeln. 

Ich war aber schon in jungen Jahren etwas wählerisch und das nicht nur bei der Auswahl meiner Angelplätze.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne dein Alter doch gar nicht?


----------



## Minimax (3. Juni 2020)

Liebe @Anglerboard Redaktion
Also ich fands unterhaltsam, habs so schön beim kochen im Hintergrund hörspielähnlich laufen lassen. Also Hechte und die Anglerei um sie stehen nicht so im Mittelpunkt meines Interesses, aber wie gesagt sehr unterhaltsam, und Babs Kijewski mit ihrer freundlichen Art kommt eben sehr sympathisch herüber (ausserdem weiss ich nun, das ABU Garcia die beste aller Hechtköder FIrmen ist!)

Davon abgesehen finde ich diese Liveschalten sehr unterhaltsam und nehme sie dann auch wahr. Vmtl. hätte ich das als normalen Clip mir nie angesehen.  Auf so was kann man sich freuen, und dann rechtzeitig zuschalten, das hat ein kleines bisschen Eventcharakter finde ich- also solche Live-Schaltungen mit verschiedenen Angler zu
unterschiedlichen Themen solltet ihr beibehalten, oder auch mal längere Interviews oder Dialogrunden (träum..) sowas alle zwei Wochen oder so würd mein AB-Vergnügen enorm steigern.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> oder auch mal längere Interviews oder Dialogrunden (träum..) sowas alle zwei Wochen oder so würd mein AB-Vergnügen enorm steigern.
> hg
> Minimax


Vom "Anglerischen Quartett" werden wir wohl bis in die Grube träumen!


----------



## thanatos (4. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ja nichts gegen das Mädel, die macht halt ihren Job. Aber beim Angeln würde die mich nerven .
> 
> ...


nana denk mal 40 Jahre zurück - ich hätte da gar keine Ruhe zum angeln gehabt mit einer so hübschen hübschen Begleitung 
ja heute bin ich gern allein beim Angeln - aber ich mag sie trotzdem - sehen und hören


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Juni 2020)

Ich habs zeitlich nicht geschafft , dafür gibts den Film heut Abend.
Bin gespannt was es interessantes zu hören gibt, bissl was is ja immer mit dabei.

@AB-Team
Danke das ihr Babs für diese Aktion gewinnen konntet und auch Danke an Babs das du dir dafür die Zeit genommen hast.


----------



## Fruehling (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn's fachlich wenigstens richtig wäre, könnte man über vieles hinwegsehen aber so wird's in der Tat zum Bärendienst, schade!


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Minimax schrieb:


> Also ich fands unterhaltsam,



Das ist doch das wichtigste.



thanatos schrieb:


> aber ich mag sie trotzdem - sehen und hören



Da bist Du sicher nicht alleine.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> dafür gibts den Film heut Abend.Bin gespannt was es interessantes zu hören gibt



Wenn minimax recht hat, wird es Dir zumindest nicht langweilig werden.



dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @AB-Team
> Danke das ihr Babs für diese Aktion gewinnen konntet und auch Danke an Babs das du dir dafür die Zeit genommen hast



Da schließe ich mich mal an.

Das AB soll ja auf die Interessen der verschiedenen User eingehen.

Deshalb finde ich solche Aktionen grundsätzlich gut, auch wenn ich persönlich da nicht zur Zielgruppe gehöre.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das lag an der blassblauen Dose, deren Inhalt mich so verwirrt gemacht hat.


Einspruch, nach der blassblauen Dose bist du schlafen gegangen  :-*


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Einspruch, nach der blassblauen Dose bist du schlafen gegangen  :-*


Das auch ... und ich habe so gut geschlafen!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn Kollegin Kijewski allrounderin ist freue ich mich über einen Livestream mit folgenden Themen: Döbel auf Sicht, Winterrotaugen an Fliessgewässern und Auf Kapitale Gründlinge


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn Kollegin Kijewski allrounderin ist freue ich mich über einen Livestream mit folgenden Themen: Döbel auf Sicht, Winterrotaugen an Fliessgewässern und Auf Kapitale Gründlinge



Auf Lifestreams mit diesen Themen würde ich mich auch freuen, unabhängig von wem sie präsentiert werden, egal wer sie hostet. Wie gesagt, das Format an und für sich finde ich supacool. Oder halt eine anglerisch-ästhetische Tour de Horizon mit verschiedenen Ükeln, so Kamingesprächmässig, Zigaretten, Wasserkaraffe, Cognakgläser. Vielleicht kann man nen Filter einbauen um das 70er Jahre Talkshow Feeling zu simulieren. Gerne auch mit kalkulierten kinskiesken Skandalen, Studio verlassen, Tisch kaputthauen, etc.


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Auf Lifestreams mit diesen Themen würde ich mich auch freuen, unabhängig von wem sie präsentiert werden, egal wer sie hostet. Wie gesagt, das Format an und für sich finde ich supacool. Oder halt eine anglerisch-ästhetische Tour de Horizon mit verschiedenen Ükeln, so Kamingesprächmässig, Zigaretten, Wasserkaraffe, Cognakgläser. Vielleicht kann man nen Filter einbauen um das 70er Jahre Talkshow Feeling zu simulieren. Gerne auch mit kalkulierten kinskiesken Skandalen, Studio verlassen, Tisch kaputthauen, etc.


Da wäre sicher die Garderobe das größte, weil teuerste Problem. Woher all dem sündhaft teuren Harris Tweed nehmen und in passende Formen bringen?


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Da wäre sicher die Garderobe das größte, weil teuerste Problem. Woher all dem sündhaft teuren Harris Tweed nehmen und in passende Formen bringen?



Ach, das würde ich nicht so eng sehen, über die zivilisatorische Minimalforderung des Flecktarnverzichts hinaus kann das ruhig ne bunte Runde werden, egal ob feiner Zwirn, Ballonseide, Angelweste oder auch Vogel-Bibo-Kostüm. Wichtig ist, das jeder was interessantes, nicht notwendigerweise richtiges zu erzählen hat.


----------



## Andal (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn es im 70er Colorit daherkommen soll, kannst die Leute nicht in Geoff Anderson Zwirn hinsetzen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (4. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das AB soll ja auf die Interessen der verschiedenen User eingehen.



Unseren nächsten Livestream wird voraussichtlich wieder Georg bestreiten. Wenn ihr euch bestimmte Themen wünscht, dann raus damit. Georg freut sich mit Sicherheit über Vorschläge.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Georg freut sich mit Sicherheit über Vorschläge.



Da lasse ich mal anderen Boardies den Vortritt, die eher zur Zielgruppe gehören.


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch bestimmte Themen wünscht, dann raus damit. Georg freut sich mit Sicherheit über Vorschläge.



@Georg Baumann , ich weiss, das hört sich jetzt etwas abseitig oder gar bizarr an, aber wie wäre es mal mit irgendwas, egal was, ohne Hechte, Boote oder Spinnangeln?


----------



## Fruehling (4. Juni 2020)

Mir reicht bereits die Hoffnung darauf, daß Georg keinen Endorsementvertrag mit einem Tacklehersteller abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , ich weiss, das hört sich jetzt etwas abseitig oder gar bizarr an, aber wie wäre es mal mit irgendwas, egal was, ohne Hechte, Boote oder Spinnangeln?



Ein Großteil der Angler tut genau das, was soll daran also bizarr sein?
Keine Kunstköder, kein FoPu oder Holland-Polder....das stinknormale Gewässer vor der Haustüre was man so hat mit Ködern und Methoden die auch Hinz & Kunz benutzt.
Bleibt die Frage, wie spannend und interessant das werden kann, wenn auch mal wenig bis gar nix beisst, so wie bei vielen andren Anglern halt auch.

Ich könnte mir das als "back to the roots" oder als "...es war einmal vor x Jahren" vorstellen, also zb mit Tackle aus früheren Zeiten. Das weckt ganz sicher Emotionen bei vielen und holt Erinnerungen wieder hoch.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (4. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , ich weiss, das hört sich jetzt etwas abseitig oder gar bizarr an, aber wie wäre es mal mit irgendwas, egal was, ohne Hechte, Boote oder Spinnangeln?



Obwohl zu @Georg Baumann auch das Thema "Welchen Humidor für welches Hausboot?" passen würde


----------



## Thomas. (4. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , ich weiss, das hört sich jetzt etwas abseitig oder gar bizarr an, aber wie wäre es mal mit irgendwas, egal was, ohne Hechte, Boote oder Spinnangeln?



überhaupt nix mit Raubfisch wäre mal sehr schön.
Friedfisch mit leichten Gepäck, mit Winkelpicker, Schwingspitze oder auch Pose(sehr gerne älteres Gerät), Spinnrute werfen kann jeder.


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2020)

Jeder weiß: die fünf tiefsten Seen Deutschlands liegen in Bayern und sind zum Angeln nicht geeignet, aber könntet ihr ein Special zum Angeln in den fünf flachsten Seen Deutschlands machen?


----------



## DenizJP (4. Juni 2020)

Ein How-to KöFis erfolgreich in kurzer Zeit mit Rute angeln ^^


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



rippi schrieb:


> die fünf tiefsten Seen Deutschlands liegen in Bayern und sind *zum Angeln nicht geeignet*,



Hat sich bei den Eingeborenen zwar noch nicht rumgesprochen, denn solange da Wasser ist, werfen die ihre Angeln aus. Aber wenn Du das sagst. 



rippi schrieb:


> fünf flachsten Seen Deutschlands machen?



Manche davon sind m.W. so flach, dass die Einheimischen sie schon Meer nennen.


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2020)

@fishhawk, da sagst du was. Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern, als ich noch zur Schule ging und einer meiner Kollegen über die Sommerferien hinweg umgezogen ist. Vor seinem Haus befand sich ein größerer namensloser See, den wir wahrhaftig als Fischkutterkuhle betitelten. Wir fingen dort nichts und mittlerweile steht dort eine Aprikosenbaum. Die ganze Geschichte werde ich irgendwann im Being rippi Thread erzählen, sie ist nicht sehr spannend.


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , ich weiss, das hört sich jetzt etwas abseitig oder gar bizarr an, aber wie wäre es mal mit irgendwas, egal was, ohne Hechte, Boote oder Spinnangeln?


 also ohne  *product placement* ? ich glaube die können nur noch dauerwerbesendung


----------



## dawurzelsepp (5. Juni 2020)

Ohne jetzt auf die Produktwerbung näher einzugehen fand ich das von Babs recht ok, wie Minimax schon schrieb.....eine gute Unterhaltung.
Trotzdem allem nochmla ein Danke liebe Babs das du dich dafür bereiterklärt hast.

@Georg Baumann 
Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde wäre das Fischen mit Köfi etwas was du beim nächsten Mal mit aufgreifen könntest wenn es schon über Raubfisch geht.
Andererseits würde ich mir auch einen Beitrag übers Friedfischen wünschen da alle 3 Live Streams bis jetzt über Hecht gingen.

Davon mal abgesehen um welches Thema es geht seit Ihr damit genau richtig in der Zeit.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Georg Baumann , ich weiss, das hört sich jetzt etwas abseitig oder gar bizarr an, aber wie wäre es mal mit irgendwas, egal was, ohne Hechte, Boote oder Spinnangeln?


Dann wird's für mich schwierig, inhaltlich was halbwegs Sinnvolles beizutragen.


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Dann wird's für mich schwierig, inhaltlich was halbwegs Sinnvolles beizutragen.


Nennt man Herausforderung, nicht immer aus der Komfortzone raus plaudern.


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juni 2020)

Wenn ein Schwein erklärt, wie's Klettern funktioniert, wird's schnell lächerlich. Nennt man realistische Selbsteinschätzung


----------



## degl (5. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Dann wird's für mich schwierig, inhaltlich was halbwegs Sinnvolles beizutragen.



Au man.........da wird einem ja bewusst, wie Einseitig das Angeln geworden ist......dat kann doch nicht sein..oder?

gruß degl


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2020)

degl schrieb:


> Au man.........da wird einem ja bewusst, wie Einseitig das Angeln geworden ist......dat kann doch nicht sein..oder?
> 
> gruß degl



Hallo,

na ja, die echten Allrounder sind halt selten geworden, gegenüber früher. Wenn ich da an die 1960er und 1970er zurückdenke, da war fast jeder ein Allrounder. Sicher hatte man da auch schon gewisse Vorlieben aber trotzdem fischte man noch auf alles mit eben fast allem. Zum fast reinen Fliegen- und auch Spinnfischer wurde ich erst in den 1980ern, obwohl ich diese Arten der Angelei auch schon Anfang der 1960er betrieb.
Auf jeden Fall könnte ich zum Friedfischangeln keine besonderen Tipps beisteuern, da meine Kenntnise und auch meine diesbezügliche Ausrüstung Anfang/Mitte der 1980er stehen geblieben ist. (was Method- Feeder ist, wusste ich bis vor 3 Jahren nicht)
Nichtsdestotrotz fange ich schon im Jahr noch ein paar Karpfen für die Pfanne, für meine und für die von einem Bekannten. Geht auch noch mit Opa-Gerät und Opa-Methoden .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juni 2020)

Bei den LIve-Chats soll halt jeder das machen, was er möchte und  kann. Und da wird's lächerlich, wenn ich z. B. was zum Feedern erzählen sollte. Das mache ich zwar auch sehr gerne ab und zu, fühle mich da aber nicht wirklich zu Hause. Ich traue mir zu, dass ich in sehr vielen Methoden beurteilen kann, ob z. B. ein Artikel inhaltlich Hand und Fuß hat. Das bringt der Job mit sich. Ist wie bei nem Fußball-Reporter: Der sieht auch, ob ein Spieler was kann oder nicht. Aber selber mitspielen ist dann doch eher nicht drin. Anders gesagt: Zwischen Theorie und Praxis liegen dann doch Welten.
Würde mich freuen, wenn wir demnächst einen Karpfen oder Friedfisch-Profi vor die Linse bekämen. Bis dahin müsst Ihr Euch mit mir und meinem Salbader über Hecht und die Welt begnügen Oder eben halt nicht, denn das Gute ist ja: Keiner muss einschalten


----------



## Minimax (5. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Bei den LIve-Chats soll halt jeder das machen, was er möchte und  kann. Und da wird's lächerlich, wenn ich z. B. was zum Feedern erzählen sollte. Das mache ich zwar auch sehr gerne ab und zu, fühle mich da aber nicht wirklich zu Hause. Ich traue mir zu, dass ich in sehr vielen Methoden beurteilen kann, ob z. B. ein Artikel inhaltlich Hand und Fuß hat. Das bringt der Job mit sich. Ist wie bei nem Fußball-Reporter: Der sieht auch, ob ein Spieler was kann oder nicht. Aber selber mitspielen ist dann doch eher nicht drin. Anders gesagt: Zwischen Theorie und Praxis liegen dann doch Welten.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir demnächst einen Karpfen oder Friedfisch-Profi vor die Linse bekämen. Bis dahin müsst Ihr Euch mit mir und meinem Salbader über Hecht und die Welt begnügen Oder eben halt nicht, denn das Gute ist ja: Keiner muss einschalten



Das ist natürlich verständlich, irgendne fremde Methode ausm Ärmel schütteln ist auch doof. Na, Hecht hin oder her, Hauptsache Livestream, auf den ich mich schon sehr freue


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2020)

Muss man bei so einem Live Stream unbedingt der Big Mac sein, der zuerst sein ultimatives Equipement vorstellt und dann ein paar Fische fängt, als wäre es das selbstverständlichste der Welt?

Kann man sich einem Thema nicht auch mal etwas amateurhaft, meinetwegen sogar naiv nähern, so wie es viele, sehr viele Einsteiger tun? Das Drehbuch kann man ja durchaus mit einem Experten erarbeiten, der selber so gar nicht vor die Kamera will, dem es vollauf genügt hinter der Linse den Fachberater zu geben!? Das wäre auch mal ein Ansatz, sich vom Mainstream abzuheben, wo der Kunde vom Wissen der "Allmächtigen" quasi erschlagen wird.

Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung würde das viel mehr ganz durchschnittliche Angler ansprechen UND denen auch was nützen. Zuzugeben, dass man selbst auch bloss mit Wasser kocht, hielte ich für durchaus machbar UND glaubwürdig.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

Vielleicht mal wieder ein Video wo ein Spinnrutenset vom Lidl getestet wird


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2020)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal wieder ein Video wo ein Spinnrutenset vom Lidl getestet wird


Schon mal bei YT nachgesehen, wie oft das schon gemacht wurde? Da kann man auch gleich Wasser ins Meer schöpfen...! 

Aber "ein brandneuer Angler geht zum allersten Mal los und will es wissen..." wäre m.E. ein Thema, dass auch seine Zuseher findet.


----------



## DenizJP (5. Juni 2020)

@Andal  - war auch eher als Gag gemeint gewesen, nachdem dass Video vom Georg zu meinen Lieblingsvideos gehört xD habs mir immer damals vor dem Lehrgang angeschaut.


aber ein "waschechter Anfänger" und die Tücken beim Angeln oder sowas wäre definitiv spannend.


Spannender wie hochgestylte Jungspunde die in Berlin angeln, 30cm Barsche schreiend in die Kamera halten und aussehen wie auf ner Modeschau


----------



## Georg Baumann (5. Juni 2020)

Hier geht's um die Livevideos, nicht um Filme m Wasser. Da ist Andals Idee sehr gut, danke.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Juni 2020)

Oder mal nen Tag mit Kindern am Wasser verbringen, denen die Natur bisschen erklären und sie auch mal angeln lassen.

Das wäre für alle mehr wie nur Win-Win.

Holt euch den DAFV noch dazu, kann er wenigstens seine halbgare Kampagne mit den Bildern glaubwürdiger unters Volk bringen.
Wenn nix zieht, strahlende Kinderaugen tun es.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> na ja, die echten Allrounder sind halt selten geworden, gegenüber früher. Wenn ich da an die 1960er und 1970er zurückdenke, da war fast jeder ein Allrounder. Sicher hatte man da auch schon gewisse Vorlieben aber trotzdem fischte man noch auf alles mit eben fast allem. Zum fast reinen Fliegen- und auch Spinnfischer wurde ich erst in den 1980ern, obwohl ich diese Arten der Angelei auch schon Anfang der 1960er betrieb.
> Auf jeden Fall könnte ich zum Friedfischangeln keine besonderen Tipps beisteuern, da meine Kenntnise und auch meine diesbezügliche Ausrüstung Anfang/Mitte der 1980er stehen geblieben ist. (was Method- Feeder ist, wusste ich bis vor 3 Jahren nicht)
> ...


muß wohl daran liegen, das man früher angeln step by step  in etappen gelernt hat. wer keine friedfische angeln konnte, hatte keine köder für raubfische.
heute wird alles per gummi und boilie gefischt.. da muß man nix mehr können. nur packung aufreißen


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Früher, vor 40... 50 Jahren gab es praktisch keine Spezialisten und die, die es waren, nannten sich nicht so. Heute sind sie es bereits, wenn sie sich zum Vorbereitungskurs anmelden, oder glauben es wenigstens.


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. Juni 2020)

Ja, und vor 150 Jahren hatte so gut wie niemand Strom. Die Erde dreht sich nunmal weiter und nicht alles ist heute so schlecht, wie's am Altherrenstammtisch klingt ;-)


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja, und vor 150 Jahren hatte so gut wie niemand Strom. Die Erde dreht sich nunmal weiter und nicht alles ist heute so schlecht, wie's am Altherrenstammtisch klingt ;-)


Richtig. Trotzdem lebt jeder in seiner Zeit und manche reflektieren sogar!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Früher, vor 40... 50 Jahren


...war sicher eh alles besser! Das stimmt. Die Fische waren größer, das Gras war grüner und der Whisky vermutlich nicht so teuer, wie heute!
Schade, dass ich damals noch nicht auf dieser Erde weilte - es hätte mir gefallen


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...war sicher eh alles besser! Das stimmt. Die Fische waren größer, das Gras war grüner und der Whisky vermutlich nicht so teuer, wie heute!
> Schade, dass ich damals noch nicht auf dieser Erde weilte - es hätte mir gefallen


Es war anders, lieber Christian. Eben eine eigene Zeit, so wie heute.

Was die Whiskeypreise angeht, tja als Pimpf hatte ich da keine großen Aktien im Geschäft. Aber am und im Wasser war es deutlich dreckiger. Große Fische ja, aber die fraßen teilweise nicht mal mehr die Hühner. Anders war's halt, aber schiach war's auch nicht.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Es war anders


Unbestritten. Wäre irgendwie auch komisch, wenn's nicht so wäre... Ich meine - 50 Jahre! Da tut sich was...


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Unbestritten. Wäre irgendwie auch komisch, wenn's nicht so wäre... Ich meine - 50 Jahre! Da tut sich was...


So isses. Es wurde sauberer, es wurde billiger, man wurde mobiler. Es wurde nicht schlechter!


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Juni 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> So isses. Es wurde sauberer, es wurde billiger, man wurde mobiler. Es wurde nicht schlechter!


Und vor allen Dingen wurde alles schneller. Wenn ich an meine erste Afrika-LKw-Tour denke, Zeit spielte keine Rolle. Mit 136PS den Brenner hoch, 1 Gang Backstein auf dem Gaspedal und Blumenpflücken während der Fahrt erlaubt. Und Fische , egal ob im Fluß oder im Meer gefangen, hätte ich damals nicht gegessen.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Es wurde nicht schlechter!



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.

Manche Dinge haben sich positiv entwickelt, manche negativ.

Und das kann regional auch ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen.

Wer z.B. auf Barsch, Karpfen, Waller steht, hatte bei uns in der Region noch nie so gute Angelbedingungen wie heutzutage.

Wer gerne ruhig und abgeschieden angelt und Fan von Schleien, Karauschen und Rotfedern ist, sehnt sich nach den alten Zeiten.
Von Äschenfans brauchen wir gar nicht reden. Die war früher bei uns der Leitfisch, mittlerweile hat die kaum ein Jungfischer schon mal live gesehen.

Mit pöbelnden Passanten, radikalen Tierrechtlern,  behördlichen Eingriffen in Vereinsschonzeiten/maße oder Entnahmeregeln musste man sich auch nicht rumärgern.

Auch der Umgang untereinander hat sich gewandelt. Respekt und Rücksicht hat m.E. nachgelassen, besonders an den Verbandsgewässern, wo jeder Zugang hat.

Dass Drohungen gegen Leib und Eigentum ausgestoßen werden, wenn ein Rentner sich mit nem kapitalen Karpfen vorm örtlichen Angelgeschäft ablichten lässt, hab ich früher auch nicht mitgekriegt.

Dafür sieht man immer mehr Angler, die beim Fang und Fishhandling deutlich waidgerechter und   nachhaltiger agieren.

Andererseit werden dann aber wieder Fische längere Zeit gehältert um auf günstiges Licht für ne längere Foto/Videosession zur Profilierung in diversen Medien zu warten.

Die Welt dreht sich weiter, vieles ändert  sich.  Manches zum Guten, aber nicht alles.


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. Juni 2020)

Die Sehnsucht nach Ruhe verstehe ich. Ich nehme mir ganz bewusst Auszeiten, in denen ich "privat" angler
 und eben nicht für den Job unterwegs bin. Ich mache dann zwar auch Fotos, aber ich poste nichts, drehe keine Filme und setze mich nicht unter Druck. So bewahre ich mir die Freude am schönsten Hobby der Welt. Hat aber etliche Jahre gebraucht, bis ich das so erkannt und umgesetzt habe.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ja, und vor 150 Jahren hatte so gut wie niemand Strom. Die Erde dreht sich nunmal weiter und nicht alles ist heute so schlecht, wie's am Altherrenstammtisch klingt ;-)



Hallo,

sicher ist heute nicht alles schlecht und vieles auch besser. Aber früher z. B. begann man als Anfänger von der Pike auf das Angeln. Kaum einer wäre auf den Gedanken gekommen nur auf Raubfische zu angeln. Durch die damals ausgeübte Vielseitigkeit lernte man auch viel über Fische, Fangarten, Gewässer, ein Gewässer lesen etc. und da hapert es heute schon bei vielen.
Abgesehen davon, dass damals z. B. das Spinnfischen eine sehr geringe Verbreitung hatte (ich rede von den 1960ern), wäre auch kaum jemand auf die Idee gekommen, als Neuling gleich ins Spinnfischen einzusteigen. Eins nach dem Anderen war da die Devise und das Spinnfischen begann man erst, wenn man auch einigermassen Werfen konnte, vor allem auch Zielgenauigkeit war da gefragt, erspart viele Köderverluste und damit auch Geld.
Eine Spezialisierung, welche es auch durchaus gab, trat in aller Regel erst nach einigen Jahren allgemeiner Erfahrung ein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Wer nicht mit der Zeit geht, der geht mit der Zeit. Man muss das nur anerkennen und nicht bis in die letzte Konsequenz mitmachen. 

Aussuchen kann man es sich eh ned!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Juni 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> ...war sicher eh alles besser! Das stimmt. Die Fische waren größer, das Gras war grüner und der Whisky vermutlich nicht so teuer, wie heute!
> Schade, dass ich damals noch nicht auf dieser Erde weilte - es hätte mir gefallen



Hallo,

sicher war nicht alles besser. Aber wenn ich da z. B. an einen Urlaub in Bosnien vor rund 50 Jahren, in der Gegend von Jaice, zurückdenke: 50 Kilometer Flussstrecke, in 10 Tagen traf ich einen einzigen Angler dort, einen Franzosen. Guides gab es damals nicht, da musste man schon am fremden Wasser selbst zurechtkommen und das konnte man damals als Angler auch bzw. musste man können. Den Fischreichtum von damals (Äschen und Bachforellen) gab es schon vor über 20 Jahren nicht mal annähernd mehr. Insofern war die Zeit damals tatsächlich besser, aber eben nicht alles, das ist schon klar. Der Whisky, war auf den Verdienst bezogen auch nicht billiger als heute, eher das Gegenteil

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juni 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Der Whisky, war auf den Verdienst bezogen auch nicht billiger als heute, eher das Gegenteil


Waaaas? Dann heul ich dieser Zeit nicht eine Träne nach!!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (11. Juni 2020)

Von Babs über antike Zeiten zu Whisky... netter Bogen


----------



## fishhawk (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Von Babs über antike Zeiten zu Whisky... netter Bogen



So ein Geschäftsmodell wie von Babs hätte damals deutlich weniger Chancen am Markt gehabt, Whisky lief damals schon und Whiskey auch.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Den Fischreichtum von damals (Äschen und Bachforellen) gab es schon vor über 20 Jahren nicht mal annähernd mehr.



Zwei Fischarten die m.M. nicht unbedingt zu Gewinnern der Veränderten Umwelt- und sonstigen Bedingungen zählen, wie einige andere heimsiche Arten auch..

Schon blöd, wenn man schwarzgepunkteten Pelletbombern, 4-barteligenWasserschweinen und 6-barteligen Riesenkaulquappen anglerisch nicht so viel abgewinnen kann.

Das kann Babs alles nicht kompensieren.


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2020)

Babse wurden und werden auch nicht installiert, um irgendwas zu kompensieren. Sie sind so lange Verkaufshilfen, bis ein neues Schweinderl durchs Dorf getrieben wird.


----------



## rippi (11. Juni 2020)

Früher war nunmal alles besser, ich kann mich noch daran erinnern als ich jung war, da schmeckte die Milch noch nach Schokolade und Erdbeere. Der Eistee war auch besser.


----------



## Minimax (11. Juni 2020)

Ja, und dann kam dieses verdammte neumodische Metall.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juni 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Waaaas? Dann heul ich dieser Zeit nicht eine Träne nach!!



Hallo,

aber vielleicht 20 Forellen und 20 Äschen am Tag zwischen 35 und 45 cm (die kleineren zählen wir mal nicht) und ab und zu auch mal was Größeres - und keine Besatzfische. Oder Mitte der 1970er an der slowenischen Krka in Zuzemberk, im Pool nach den Stromschnellen: jeder Wurf ein Biss oder ein Fisch, alles Äschen, da wurde es nach einer Stunde langweilig und man ging weiter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

gab bei uns im Vereinswasser auch Zeiten, wo man an bestimmten Stellen bei 10 Driften 7 Bisse auf Nymphe hatte und das zu 90% von Äschen.
Unsere jüngeren Mitglieder kennen die Äsche aber wahrscheinlich nur noch aus dem Fischkundelehrgang zur Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung.

Aber leider waren früher halt nur einige Dinge besser und die schlechten Dinge werden in der Erinnerung gerne verdrängt.


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber leider waren früher halt nur einige Dinge besser und die schlechten Dinge werden in der Erinnerung gerne verdrängt.


Zum Beispiel die bald mannshohen Schaumberge an den Sohlschwellen....!


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

kann ich mich an unseren Gewässern nicht dran erinnern.

Unsere Salmonidenstrecke wurde früher mit 2- eingestuft, mittlerweile mit 2+.

Wenn man allerdings nen Stein vom Grund umdreht, fragt man sich schon, wo die ganzen Bachflohkrebse, Sprock und sonstigen Fischnährtiere geblieben sind.

Das scheint sich allgemein nicht so positiv zu entwickeln. "Rettet die Bienen" ist schon eher ne Erscheinung der neuen Zeit.

Wie Babs halt auch


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

Ich rede auch von der Zeit Ende der 60er bis knapp in die 70er. Bis halt die neue Kläranlage und langsam die Kanalisation fertig wurde. Danach wurde es auch langsam sauberer. Der Stadtbach war ja auch nicht tot, wie meinetwegen die Emscher, aber dermaßen extrem eutrophiert...!


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 



Andal schrieb:


> Ich rede auch von der Zeit Ende der 60er bis knapp in die 70er.



Zu dieser Zeit habe ich mich noch nicht für Fischnährtiere interessiert. 

Die erste Sohlschwelle gab es bei uns hier so Ende 70/Anfang 80.

Die besten Äschenbestände habe ich so Mitte der 80er bis Mitte der 90er erlebt.

Es gab damals auch eine Anglerin, die ich toll fand:  Joan Wulff


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> die schlechten Dinge werden in der Erinnerung gerne verdrängt.



Hallo,

das liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Wenn ich da an meine Barras-Zeit vor über 50 Jahren zurückdenke - geblieben sind da auch meist nur noch die guten Erinnerungen. Und was wurden wir da geschliffen und auch richtig hart rangenommen, physisch wie psychisch. Ich glaube, die meisten unserer Vorgesetzten damals in der Grundausbildung, da war ich in einer reinen Ausbildungskompanie, hätten rechtlich gesehen heute keinen halben Tag ihren Job gehabt.
Aber geblieben sind da hauptsächlich die guten Erinnerungen an die sehr gute Kameradschaft - leider ist unser diesjähriges Reservisten Treffen, das erste nach 50 Jahren, der Corona zum Opfer gefallen. Leid tut mir da der Initiator, er hatte viel Mühe, da wenigstens noch runde 20 von ursprünglich 36 (glaube ich) aufzutreiben.
Hat nicht sollen sein .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (12. Juni 2020)

Jaja, der Kartoffelkrieg, damals in den Leviten...


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Jaja, der Kartoffelkrieg, damals in den Leviten...


Mein Herr, die Leviten sind eine Rebsorte. Schließlich werden sie gelesen!


----------



## Fruehling (12. Juni 2020)

Dann ist dieses ganze Forum hier auch - eine Rebsorte?


----------



## Andal (12. Juni 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann ist dieses ganze Forum hier auch - eine Rebsorte?


Logisch... machmal ist es berauschend, manchmal betäubt es einen einfach nur.


----------



## Minimax (12. Juni 2020)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Dann ist dieses ganze Forum hier auch - eine Rebsorte?


Herrje, das schreit nach einem schlagfertigen Einzeiler, irgendwas mit Mehltau, aber ich bin heut Abend geistig so träge....

Edit Oha, ich sehe, @Andal hat die Vorlage bereits gekonnt verwandelt


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da an meine Barras-Zeit vor über 50 Jahren zurückdenke



War bei mir die Zeit, wo ich am wenigsten Fisch gefangen habe.  Zum Glück nur 15 Monate. Angelzeit ich halt auch ein Faktor für Erfolg.

Die einzigen Frauen dort , arbeiteten damals in der Kantine.

Mittlerweile haben wir Frauen in Kampftruppen, als Vorstand in Dax-Konzernen, Angelikonen wie Babs, Claudia etc. ,  etc. .

Dafür werden jetzt erste Männerhäuser für die männlichen  Opfer häuslicher Gewalt eröffnet, da immerhin schon 20% den Mut finden, das auch anzuzeigen.

In der angeblich politisch korrekten Presse werden aber meist ausschließlich Frauen als Opfer genannt.

Hat aber mit Babs jetzt nichts mehr zu tun.  Ich glaube nicht, dass die gewalttätig würde.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> War bei mir die Zeit, wo ich am wenigsten Fisch gefangen habe.  Zum Glück nur 15 Monate. Angelzeit ich halt auch ein Faktor für Erfolg.



Hallo,

ja, während meiner 18 Monate (ich war ja Ende der 1960er beim Bund) war ich nur 3 oder 4 mal Angeln. Hatte aber auch damit zu tun, dass ich damals recht hinter den Waggeli (für Nichtfranken: Mädels) her war. Allerdings war unser Verein so sozial, da wurden die Wehrpflichtigen während ihrer Dienstzeit beitragsfrei als passives Mitglied geführt und damals hatten die passiven Mitglieder bei uns 4 Besuche im Jahr frei. Man musste eben nicht, wie heute, Tageskarten für ein Gewässser kaufen, zumindest nicht bei 4 Angeltagen im Jahr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

